# Capoeira In Manchester



## alex.g (Jan 13, 2006)

There is a new Capoeira centre in manchester...

go to www.capoeira-norte.com and click on "community" page for more info and photos.

They hold beginners sessions every Thursday from 7-9pm 

If you want to get fit, without getting bored try it out!!  All ages and abilities!

_Capoeira is an acrobatic dance, a fight and a game, with music at its core!_


----------



## girasol (Jan 13, 2006)

Capoeira!  Yay!

But surely, this is spamming?

Unless you cleared with the mods first...


----------



## Wookey (Jan 15, 2006)

That does look sadly quite spammish.

I've bookmarked it for when you get deleted though! I love Music and Movement.


----------



## Wookey (Jan 29, 2006)

Way too expensive for me, btw, I checked the site. They should make it cheaper.


----------



## chio (Jan 29, 2006)

He's never been back, has he?


----------



## Wookey (Jan 31, 2006)

I imagine him dancing the light fandango somewhere in the Northern Quarter...


----------

